# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Xin hướng dẫn cài đặt AC Servo Yaskawa tất tần tật

## khangscc

Kính thưa các bác, số là em có ông bạn ráp được cái máy CNC mà phần điện không rành nhờ người khác lắp, cài đặt mù tịt, em lại càng mù tịt, đem con servo về mà lọ mọ với cái manual hết 3h chỉ làm cho nó quay qua lại được, chạy jog thì ok. Vấn đề lớn và khó khăn nhất của em là trình độ anh văn hơi bị bờ rồ nên toàn tra gu gồ đọc chả hiểu gì cả mong các bác có thể hướng dẫn qua đầy đủ để em chạy được với thông số vitme của ông bạn em.
Đây là hình cái tủ điện (em gỡ hết 1 chú driver đem về mọ rồi)

Thông số diver và motor đây ạ

Em sét hoài mà tốc độ không lên được tí nào, chỉ quay tối đa là 67 rpm (đo bằng máy đo) ( Cn-0A; Cn-24; Cn-25....) 
Thông số vitme các trục như sau:
X, Z bước 20
Y bước 10
Thanks các bác ạ

----------


## huanpt

Thế bác muốn máy bác chạy như thế nào? Bác đưa thông số phần cơ khí thì setup cụ thể hơn. Còn hướng dẫn tất tần tật nó tới mấy trăm trang lận.
Thấy hình 1 có cái digital panel là khoái rồi, đỡ khổ.

----------

khangscc

----------


## CKD

Con này sigma I. Giao tiếp qua DP9 chân serial.
Kết nối với máy tính, dùng sigmaWin quất cho nhanh.

Liên quan đến tốc độ chỉ có nhóm param electronic gear là liên quan mật thiết.

Mấy param khác đã chạy được thì có thể xem là đúng.

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Dạ thông số như sau ạ: 
- Vitme x bước 20
- Vitme y bước 10
- Vitme Z bước 20
Thông số cài đặt mong muốn:
Tốc độ chạy cỡ 6000-10.000 mm/min
Thanks các bác ạ.

----------


## khangscc

> Con này sigma I. Giao tiếp qua DP9 chân serial.
> Kết nối với máy tính, dùng sigmaWin quất cho nhanh.
> 
> Liên quan đến tốc độ chỉ có nhóm param electronic gear là liên quan mật thiết.
> 
> Mấy param khác đã chạy được thì có thể xem là đúng.


Tối lọ mọ mà tìm chưa ra số trang thứ mấy nữa ạ, rõ khổ 429 trang chắc chớt :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Trời, có từ khoá thì kêu máy nó tìm cho chứ mắc gì đọc từng trang cho mệt nào thế.

Dùng chức năng Find hay hỏi googe mà có mà.

----------


## khangscc

> Trời, có từ khoá thì kêu máy nó tìm cho chứ mắc gì đọc từng trang cho mệt nào thế.
> 
> Dùng chức năng Find hay hỏi googe mà có mà.


Cái manual của em nó file ảnh ợ (pdf nhưng trong nó là ảnh scan) để em tìm file khác vậy

----------


## huanpt

Cái này là tui đọc giùm bác thôi nha, sách nó viết đủ hết rồi: 

- Step per: giả sử bác đang set là 360 xung 1 đơn vị --> 1 xung tịnh tiến 1/360
- Conector: Chân 1+3: nối 5v, chân 2 vào pul, 4 vào dir 
- Gắn JUSP03A vào rồi nói tiếp  :Smile:  
- Tham số cn-02 (positive): bit 3 = 0 , bit 4 = 0, bit 5 = 0 , bit D = 0.  
0001(nếu negative)
- Encoder (inc) resolution: 2048
- Vitme x bước 20: --> 1 vòng = 20/(1/3600) = 7200. áp dụng công thức 2048*4/7200 = 8192/7200 tương đương 256/225. 
--> Elctronic gear: cn24 = 256, cn25 = 225

Tuning: Auto trước đi, sau đó chỉnh sau: 
- cn00 = 5
- cn02 = chọn servo ON (sao cho nghe được tiếng rít của motor) 
- Nhấn jog cho đến khi xuất hiện "End"

Bác làm tương tự cho y và z
- Vitme y bước 10
- Vitme Z bước 20

----------

huuminhsh, khangscc

----------


## tranhung123456

vụ này bác gọi cho tớ chỉ tất tần tật 
ví dụ vít me 20 thì chỉnh Cn-24/Cn25 thì đặt gear trên là Cn-24 ( 2048x25=51200) và Cn-25 là 7500 mach3 đặt là 50(và vít me 10 thì Cn-25 là 3750) mach3 là 50
thêm nữa nếu set parameter về mặc định thì chỉ set Cn24 Cn25
nếu mach3 cài thông số 50 thì có thể cho chạy 12000

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

> Cái này là tui đọc giùm bác thôi nha, sách nó viết đủ hết rồi: 
> 
> - Step per: giả sử bác đang set là 360 xung 1 đơn vị --> 1 xung tịnh tiến 1/360
> - Conector: Chân 1+3: nối 5v, chân 2 vào pul, 4 vào dir 
> - Gắn JUSP03A vào rồi nói tiếp  
> - Tham số cn-02 (positive): bit 3 = 0 , bit 4 = 0, bit 5 = 0 , bit D = 0.  
> 0001(nếu negative)
> - Encoder (inc) resolution: 2048
> - Vitme x bước 20: --> 1 vòng = 20/(1/3600) = 7200. áp dụng công thức 2048*4/7200 = 8192/7200 tương đương 256/225. 
> ...


Thanks bác nhé, tối em set xong rồi báo cáo các bác ợ :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Hehe, nhớ lộn qua Sigma II vì hay dùng.

Phía dưới là manual của Sigma I.
Xem trang 80 để cài đặt Input cho Position, cụ thể là param Cn-02
Xem trang 90 để cài đặt Electronic Gear, cụ thể là param Cn-24 & Cn-25, trong đó có cả công thức để tính toán cho các kiểu truyền động, có cả ví dụ mẫu.
Xem trang 390 để biết về các vấn đề liên quan đến tuning.

*Download File*

----------

khangscc

----------


## thaibaosta

Dạ cho em xin ké cái ạ, em có con servo Yakawa mã SGDM-01ADA, em dùng PLC phát xung cho drive chạy, như motor chỉ quay được 1 chiều thôi, em muốn đảo chiều motor lại mà không được, em dùng PLC FX1N-MT phát xung ( chiều thuận cổng Y0-Y4, chiều ngược Y1-Y5 ) , em lập trình cho nó phát xung chạy thuận xong rồi chuyển qua xung chạy ngược, mà motor chỉ quay có 1 chiều, không đảo lại được, nhờ mấy anh giúp em với ạ. thanks !!!

----------


## CKD

> Dạ cho em xin ké cái ạ, em có con servo Yakawa mã SGDM-01ADA, em dùng PLC phát xung cho drive chạy, như motor chỉ quay được 1 chiều thôi, em muốn đảo chiều motor lại mà không được, em dùng PLC FX1N-MT phát xung ( chiều thuận cổng Y0-Y4, chiều ngược Y1-Y5 ) , em lập trình cho nó phát xung chạy thuận xong rồi chuyển qua xung chạy ngược, mà motor chỉ quay có 1 chiều, không đảo lại được, nhờ mấy anh giúp em với ạ. thanks !!!


Nếu xung chạy thuận và xung chạy ngược là 2 xung trên 2 kênh khác nhau?
Nếu vậy thì cách set thành 2P. CCW & CW pulse.

Nếu xung chạy thuận và nghịch trên 1 kênh, kênh kia là chiều, mà motor chỉ chạy được 1 chiều thì check lại input của kênh DIR xem sao.

----------

thaibaosta

----------


## thaibaosta

> Nếu xung chạy thuận và xung chạy ngược là 2 xung trên 2 kênh khác nhau?
> Nếu vậy thì cách set thành 2P. CCW & CW pulse.
> 
> Nếu xung chạy thuận và nghịch trên 1 kênh, kênh kia là chiều, mà motor chỉ chạy được 1 chiều thì check lại input của kênh DIR xem sao.


Dạ hai kênh 2 chiều quay, cổng Y0 quay thuận, cổng Y1 quay ngược, e đấu chân 7-8 (CW) vào cổng Y0, chân 11-12 (CCW) vào cổng Y1, mà sao motor chỉ quay được 1 chiều, và chỉ quay khi chân 7-8 nhận xung, còn chân 11-12 nhận xung thì motor không quay ạ

----------


## CKD

> Dạ hai kênh 2 chiều quay, cổng Y0 quay thuận, cổng Y1 quay ngược, e đấu chân 7-8 (CW) vào cổng Y0, chân 11-12 (CCW) vào cổng Y1, mà sao motor chỉ quay được 1 chiều, và chỉ quay khi chân 7-8 nhận xung, còn chân 11-12 nhận xung thì motor không quay ạ


Của bạn là Sigma II. Khác với cái bác chủ đang hỏi.
Để chỉnh chế độ input thì xem Pn.200
Cụ thể 2P là Pn.200 = n.xxx1 hoặc n.xxx6 (tùy theo active low/high)

Electronic Gear là Pn.202 & Pn.203

Để chắc cú thì nên reset servo về default rồi config lại.

----------

thaibaosta

----------


## khangscc

Các bác giúp em đã chạy được rồi nhưng em hỏi là reset lại thì lệnh nào ợ

----------


## khangscc

hiện tại em chạy nó chưa đúng như thế này: sét như bác huanpt thì chạy lệnh 20 nó đi 2 vòng rưỡi hơn tí xíu ạ, sét như anh tranhung thì cũng vậy, các bác cho em biết nó bị bệnh chổ nào ợ

----------


## khangscc

Thanks all các bác, tình hình là đọc không hết tài liệu do trình độ AV cao quá  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  nên có tí làm phiền các bác, em đã sét được hết mấy chú servo rồi ạ, tại em sét rồi mà không off nguồn driver nên nó không nhận đúng lệnh ạ. một lần nữa thanks all các bác ạ.
Thêm cái tình hình nữa ạ, em đi bãi thấy bộ servo mitsu MR-J2-60A mà chủ bãi đòi tự định giá đi nên em cũng khó nghĩ, mạn phép xin ý kiến các bác hay đi bãi cho em lời khuyên vào chổ kín được không ạ  :Big Grin:  đa tạ trước ạ

----------


## thaibaosta

> Của bạn là Sigma II. Khác với cái bác chủ đang hỏi.
> Để chỉnh chế độ input thì xem Pn.200
> Cụ thể 2P là Pn.200 = n.xxx1 hoặc n.xxx6 (tùy theo active low/high)
> 
> Electronic Gear là Pn.202 & Pn.203
> 
> Để chắc cú thì nên reset servo về default rồi config lại.


Em cám ơn anh nhé, em set lại Pn200 và motor quay thuận nghịch được rồi ạ. Một lần nữa cám ơn mọi người nhiều lắm !!!

----------


## huanpt

> vụ này bác gọi cho tớ chỉ tất tần tật 
> ví dụ vít me 20 thì chỉnh Cn-24/Cn25 thì đặt gear trên là Cn-24 ( 2048x25=51200) và Cn-25 là 7500 mach3 đặt là 50


Bác tranhung123456 có thể giải thích tại sao với vitme bước 20 và step per là 50 thì Cn-24 = 51200 và Cn-25 = 7500?

----------


## khangscc

> Bác tranhung123456 có thể giải thích tại sao với vitme bước 20 và step per là 50 thì Cn-24 = 51200 và Cn-25 = 7500?


Có vẻ hơi sai sai, em đang sét theo cách của bác

----------


## tranhung123456

> Bác tranhung123456 có thể giải thích tại sao với vitme bước 20 và step per là 50 thì Cn-24 = 51200 và Cn-25 = 7500?


cái vụ này thực tế cài đặt bác mới biết ví dụ bác cài gear cn24 mà số thấp 2048 hoặc 2048 x 4 như tài liệu là 8192 mà số dưới 7500 hay 750  là khi gắn lên máy trục x hay y bác cho xung vào nếu đứng yên thì ok nhưng khi thử chạy tới lui bác sẻ thấy nó rung gật tới lui ko nằm yên

----------


## huanpt

> cái vụ này thực tế cài đặt bác mới biết ví dụ bác cài gear cn24 mà số thấp 2048 hoặc 2048 x 4 như tài liệu là 8192 mà số dưới 7500 hay 750  là khi gắn lên máy trục x hay y bác cho xung vào nếu đứng yên thì ok nhưng khi thử chạy tới lui bác sẻ thấy nó rung gật tới lui ko nằm yên


Chưa hiểu ý bác lắm.
Giật tới giật lui không nằm yên mình không bàn đến và chắc không phụ thuộc cn24 và cn25.

Mình chỉ thắc mắc thắc là "vitme bước 20 và step per là 50 thì Cn-24 = 51200 và Cn-25 = 7500" liệu có chạy đúng vị trí yêu cầu không thôi? Còn nếu bác chạy đúng, thì mình cần giải thích 1 chút về logic thôi.
Thks

----------


## CKD

> vụ này bác gọi cho tớ chỉ tất tần tật 
> ví dụ vít me 20 thì chỉnh Cn-24/Cn25 thì đặt gear trên là Cn-24 ( 2048x25=51200) và Cn-25 là 7500 mach3 đặt là 50(và vít me 10 thì Cn-25 là 3750) mach3 là 50
> thêm nữa nếu set parameter về mặc định thì chỉ set Cn24 Cn25
> nếu mach3 cài thông số 50 thì có thể cho chạy 12000


Theo mình thì sẽ tính thế này. Với vitme 10, truyền trực tiếp nên tỷ số truyền là 1. Dự định độ phân giải là 0.01, tương đương cần 1000 xung vòng. Mach3 3 step per = 100

A/B = (2048x4)/1000 tượng đương A/B = 8192/1000 = 4096/500

Vậy
A = Cn-24 = 4096 hoặc 8192
B = Cn-25 = 500 hoặc 1000

* Cách này mình chỉ dùng với Sigma II, thực tế là chưa dùng Sigma I cho CNC (có dùng cho mục đích khác). Việc chạy không êm là chưa phát hiện.

----------


## huanpt

CKD quên tính bước vitme rồi.

----------


## tranhung123456

> CKD quên tính bước vitme rồi.


bác huanpt tính vậy vẫn đúng mình lúc trước cũng theo bài bản theo chỉ định nhà sản xuất nhưng phát hiện ra tại sao trên parameter cho phép chỉnh tối đa xung encoder  65535

xung encoder càng lớn thì độ chính xác cao có loại sigma V encoder 20bis (1048576)

----------

